# Wooden flowers and vase.



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is from a Steve Good pattern. I made the flower petals of yellow pine cut to get the stripes to show well. 
The flowers and stem are 10" tall, total. The stems can be cut to shape or bent after soaking in water a few hours. I use white glue and pin nails to secure the 8 petals to the stem. The 4" round vase is made of mahogony and pine, cut to the curve shape in scroll saw or band saw. Also using white glue ( it dries clear) and pin nails to assemble the vase. I cannot imagine making this without the use of my pin nailer.


----------



## holmgren (Oct 13, 2010)

I love that! So very original. I'm going to search on this Steve Good fellow. I'm thinking it's a scroll saw thing. I am so close to buying a scroll saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Those should brighten up a dark winter day. Nice work.


----------

